# [Solved] Wireless and net services fail if no wired connect

## cgmd

Hi, all...

For over a month, I've encounterd errors when I boot my laptop in the absence of a wired network connection, but with available WAP's. The error consists of:

```

* WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

* WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

* WARNING:  ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

* WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

```

Upon completion of boot, eth2 (wireless) frequently has obtained an IP address, and I'm able to start the network services manually. If eth2 doesn't obtain an IP, and I attempt to restart it, I come up with:

```

 /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth2

 *   Bringing down eth2

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth2 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth2 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                            [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth2 has started.

 * WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.eth2 has started.

 * WARNING:  ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth2 has started.

 * WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth2 has started.

```

I have ifplugd running, but it fails to prevent the problem.

My laptop is a thinkpad X60s with ipw3945 as a driver for the following wireless controller...

```

*-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                logical name: eth2

                version: 02

                serial: 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw3945 driverversion=1.2.2mpr firmware=14.2 1:0 () latency=0 link=yes module=ipw3945 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g

```

...and my kernel version is: linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "dhcp" "wpa_supplicant" )

# Configuration of wired stuff

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# Configuration of Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

config_eth2=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext"

preup() {

     if [[ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ]]; then

             sleep 3

     fi

     return 0

}

```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```

# /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Home WLAN

network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="cgmd"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="***************"

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid="Wayport_Access"

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid=""

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

I have ifplugd configured as:

```

/etc/ifplugd.conf

INTERFACES="eth0"

AUTO="no"

BEEP="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL_POSITIVE="no"

IGNORE_RETVAL="yes"

POLL_TIME="1"

DELAY_UP="0"

DELAY_DOWN="0"

API_MODE="auto"

SHUTDOWN="no"

WAIT_ON_FORK="no"

MONITOR="no"

ARGS=""

MONITOR_eth2="yes"

DELAY_UP_eth2="10"

DELAY_DOWN_eth2="5"

```

This laptop worked well for about a year, without problem, until this started a month ago...

Does anyone have thoughts on where I should go next? Quite frankly, I've run out of my own ideas.  :Sad: 

Thanks!!

----------

## Abraxas

Same thing happens to me on my T60 if I am running ifplugd or netplug.  I use networkmanager and disabled ifplugd and my networks work properly now.

----------

## cgmd

 *Abraxas wrote:*   

> Same thing happens to me on my T60 if I am running ifplugd or netplug.  I use networkmanager and disabled ifplugd and my networks work properly now.

 

Interesting... Did you un-merge (-C) ifplugd or is there a way to just "disable" it, as you stated?

Edit:  Following your advice, networkmanager does appear to eliminate the problem. I do have some minor issues with networkmanager which I think I'll post in a new thread.  :Wink: 

Thanks for the suggestion!   :Smile: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I got similar issue, every time I boot-up or restart wlan0 (eth0 is disabled), I receive the following error:

```
 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.
```

Do I have to install networkmanager to get rid of it? The package has a lot of dependencies, which I don't want to emerge if they are unnecessary.

Update:

Nevermind, I managed to fix it by replacing need net ${myneed} with need net.lo ${myneed} in /etc/init.d/netmount. I also changed after net.wlan0 with after netmount net.wlan0 /etc/init.d/ntp-client to avoid similar problem with ntp-client.

----------

## tiktak

Yeah, but having to modify the init.d scripts directly is hardly the desirable way..

I have the same problem (eth0 unplugged with ifplugd enabled).  :Sad:  sys-apps/openrc is up-to-date

```
alcyone:/etc/ssh # rc-status

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                             [ ok ]

Runlevel: default

 sysklogd                                                                                [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                   [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                [ inactive  ]

 net.wlan0                                                                               [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                    [ scheduled ]

 netmount                                                                                [  stopped  ]

 dbus                                                                                    [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                    [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                     [  started  ]

 local                                                                                   [  started  ]

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 udev-postmount                                                                          [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                               [  started  ]

```

```
alcyone:/etc/ssh # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:06:37:78  

          inet addr:192.168.1.34  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6645 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1785184 (1.7 MiB)  TX bytes:914655 (893.2 KiB)

```

```
alcyone:~ # grep STRICT /etc/conf.d/rc 

# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

```

```
alcyone:/etc/ssh # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

 * WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

```

I replaced the 'depend' part in /etc/init.d/sshd with 'net.lo' for the time being... it works.. but not too cool  :Sad: 

----------

## uvok

Hello,

I've got a similar problem.

I connect to the internet via a wireless connection. net.wlan0 is in the default runlevel, it starts right after xdm (gdm).

But after net.wlan0 some services (gnunet, tor, and for some strange reason festival needs net, too) say, that they are scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

I wrote an init-script (http://pastebin.com/m1198cab1) that waits for 10 seconds because I thought that the wireless connection needs some time (I have a static IP, no dhcp), but both pings (before and after sleep) fail. (btw: frtiz.box is the router)

I know it says that the services start when wlan0 has started, but gnunetd doesn't, when I type gnunet-stats after I logged in, it says that gnunetd hasn't started. Actually, the other services doesn't start, too, because when I type /etc/init.d/tor start it starts, when it would be already running it would say so....

Does somebody know what I can do, so that the services start?

Before the wlan-connection I had a wired connection (eth0), and the services started without a problem...

----------

